# HowYou Feel



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought it would be nice to let others know about what we each feel, that makes our individual dogs so special to us.

I love my dogs because they always listen to me when I am sad. 
They never disagree with me and are (almost) always eager to please me. 
They fill the void in my life since my children are grown.
I get hugs anytime I want or need them.
And last but not least , I don't have to rinse my dinner plates before loading in the dishwasher







.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I would let you know, but you just said it all







Also, it makes me feel good because Kosmo is SUCH a momma's boy-makes me feel very needed/wanted!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I would let you know, but you just said it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's probably the biggest one for me, too. 

I really like DOING things for people. I love busy work--I loved it when my kids were both babies and needed me for survival--feeding, clothing, bathing, etc. etc. They still need me now tremendously, but it's less and less "busy" work and more parenting--emotional stuff. The emotional stuff is super challenging!! I think I like the fact that having a dog satisfies that "busy" need that I have to give to someone that NEEDS me for survival and "loves" me--yet does not have emotional needs, per say. You know what I mean? I don't know if I'm making sense. He needs me, but he doesn't suck the life out of me, LOL!! (Is that what being a grandparent is like?? If so, I'm all for it, lol).


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I read something the other day that dogs make people live longer than cats and I was telling my boyfriend that and how some people will never experience the love and joy these little ones bring us and I just sat there, thinking how beautiful they are and how true and pure and indeed all the joy they have brought to me and how I'm never alone cause they're always with me.









I love them so much! They're my little men.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

well, i love that he's super cuddly and his expressive little face! His crazy puppy running and bouncing.

J


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373637
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I can vouch for the grandparent part of your post.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love little Benny's charm, him being a momma's boy, the constant cuddling, the companionship that a maltese gives, and last but not least....that beautiful maltese face! I just can't resist the cuteness


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I read something the other day that dogs make people live longer than cats and I was telling my boyfriend that and how some people will never experience the love and joy these little ones bring us and I just sat there, thinking how beautiful they are and how true and pure and indeed all the joy they have brought to me and how I'm never alone cause they're always with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto - except for the little men part - she's my little girl!! And what I love most about her, hmmm:

I can just turn and look at her, and see the love in her eyes.

I love when she crawls on my lap and I hold her in my arms with her head against my chest - pure heaven.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I love how when he wake up in the morning, he stands on his hind legs, puts his front paws on my chest and gives me a kiss on the cheek.

I love how he can tell when I'm upset and will come bouncing over to cuddle me/be cuddled

I love how uncomplicated he is, he loves me and I love him and that is that.

I love how hard it is to just name a few things that are great about my amazing little Alvar because there are soo sooo many


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I love the way Bentley is always there waiting for me. I love the way he smells. I love the way he likes to be carried to bed. I love the way he squeaks at the end of a yawn!

Oh there is so much more!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

It is so amazing as how deep the love goes for these little guys and girls.







You can just feel it when reading your posts.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

In addition to all of the above, plus more, I love it when in the middle of the night Paris will get up to change positions in bed and give me a kiss or two and then lays back down.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love the sweet good morning kisses, the ecstatic greetings when I come home, the eyes that are so expressive I can read them, the way they want & need to be near me at all times. I love the softness & sweet smell of them, the sweet liplicks, snuggles & how happy they make me. I love how Boo won't go to bed at night without me or get out of bed in the morning without me. I love how Hannah snuggles under my chin. I love how loved they make me feel.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I love the way Bentley is always there waiting for me. I love the way he smells. I love the way he likes to be carried to bed. I love the way he squeaks at the end of a yawn!
> 
> Oh there is so much more![/B]


Bonnie squeaks when she yawns, too!!! Thanks for bringing that up - it's so precious.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know exactly what it is about Lilly that I love because I think I love everything. I think part of it is that they just love you because you do simple things life feed them and pet them but that is all it takes. It is uncomplicated. I live alone so I love that even when my boyfriend is not here I am not alone. I always have Lilly to stay in with me when I don't feel like going out on a Friday night. She is the best buddy because she doesn't complain when I want to watch HGTV on a friday night! Who needs a boyfriend??


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> I don't know exactly what it is about Lilly that I love because I think I love everything. I think part of it is that they just love you because you do simple things life feed them and pet them but that is all it takes. It is uncomplicated. I live alone so I love that even when my boyfriend is not here I am not alone. I always have Lilly to stay in with me when I don't feel like going out on a Friday night. She is the best buddy because she doesn't complain when I want to watch HGTV on a friday night! Who needs a boyfriend??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that-sometimes I'm glad when my hubby goes golfing so I can cuddle with Kosmo on the couch and watch HGTV!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When Archie looks at me, his eyes look deep into my soul. His love is pure and unconditional.
He is the light of my life.

Abbey is such a love, she gives millions of kisses and wants to be held ALL the time. She's more out-going and needs to be the center of attention. Always!!!







She's precious.

Tinker isn't a maltese at all, but he's a little rescued guy. He loves me and only me. He would do ANYTHING for me. He longs to be loved and loves to cuddle. He loves it when I pick him up and hug and kiss him....even though he won't admit it....









I am truly blessed. Life is good.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When I had my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.), I always said that I loved her too much. It was almost scary to love a living being that much. So, I thought this time I would have two Malts, that way my loved would not be so invested in loving one so much. 

Welllll, it didn't quite work out that way; now I love two Malts too much... and it's still almost scary. 

Things I love about K & C - I limited it to 4 for each!

*Kallie:*
I love that she gets such a thrill if I throw the ball for her to fetch. She gets such a gleam in her eye when it is ball time. 

I love how she loves to cuddle up next to me in the spoon position to sleep.

I love how sometimes in bed she will curl up between my neck and shoulder and put her chin on my head... like she just can't get close enough to me.

I love how smart she is. Sometimes I think Kallie is smarter than I am!







She is always a step ahead of me. She amazes me how she figures things out such as if I leave the kitchen without turning off the light or TV. She knows I'll be back, so she waits there rather than following me. I feel she is reasoning... "hmmm, where she's going may not be as good as where I am now and I know she'll be back, so I'll wait here."

*Catcher:*
Catcher lives to love. His raison d'etre is to adore me!









I love how he is a major kisser. If I put my face close to his, he'll kiss my nose and he does it with such a sweet, innocent look.

I love how he has the "look of love" in his eyes for me. I'll be at my dressing table and look over and there he is staring sweetly at me. 

I love how he loves me to hold him and how he snuggles at my neck, in just the same way as the day I first got him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love the way they roll on their backs and wave their puffy paws around, the way they are always SO happy to see you come home, and the way that not a day goes by that they don't make me laugh.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> When Archie looks at me, his eyes look deep into my soul. His love is pure and unconditional.
> He is the light of my life.[/B]


Yes, I know exactly what you mean!! Catcher does that to me. It sounds like he and Archie are a lot alike.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I would let you know, but you just said it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373637
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373645
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above. I especially love when I take her out of her crate in the morning and turn her on her back and rub her belly. Her hair all messy she paws at me and stretches and kisses me!!! Pure heaven.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Great thread!

I love the way that Josie still follows me into the bathroom. It's not like anything exciting happens in there, but she follows every time. It doesn't matter if she's busily munching a bully stick, or playing with someone else, when I got to the bathroom, she's there. Unless we have company over, then I shut the door and she paws at it. Sorry if that's TMI for anyone.

I love how she paws at my hands when she wants to be petted, or scoots her nose under my hand. 

I love how she won't come up on my bed without being invited.

I love how soft her fur is and I love that it's curly. I love to bury my face in her fur. 

I love everything about her (well, I could do without the poop eating) and she's my little buddy. She's my Puppy Wuppy, Fuzzy Bunny, Josie-feen, Snuggle Buggle...

She loves me no matter what, and that's why I love her!

Josie says: Yeah, give it up for J-dog! I got mad skills!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Amen to that-sometimes I'm glad when my hubby goes golfing so I can cuddle with Kosmo on the couch and watch HGTV!!!








[/QUOTE]

I watch HGTV a LOT at night. I love it.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I love that I don't have to pay for a college education for Coco. I don't even care that she isn't the smartest dog in the world and didn't score as high as my neighbor's dog on the SAT, she is the sweetest dog in the whole world. Even though she loves to see hubby come home, she's my dog. I love that she wants to sit with me while I read SM. She loves to travel with me and is so wonderful when we do travel. Coco is the sweetest, most loving dog I have ever owned. I am absolutely crazy over this dog, and everyone knows it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373698
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's a boy thing. I've never had a boy dog before - and now I think I've never loved a dog more.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

When reading these posts you can see and fell all the love that is shared between a mutual bond with your babies. Maltese do have the most soulful eyes I believe I have ever seen. Maybe some of you have some"touching centimental pictures" that you could share of your babies.







True maltese people are the best


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh Dian what a wonderful topic







The posts brought a tear to my eyes.







It's hard to come up with something that hasn't already been mentioned but here are a few things that make my Malts a little extra special








*Things I love about my Malts* 
1. The unconditional love that they have for us.
2.No matter how bad your day is they seem to know just what to do to make you laugh
3. Their courage and devotion even if they are a little over the top
4. I love seeing their little faces in the window when I come in from the outside, all lined up in a roll it is priceless.
5. I love the way they tag a long after me every step I take they are right behind me.. it is just to precious for words.
Lastly I love the people I have met through my Malts


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> When reading these posts you can see and fell all the love that is shared between a mutual bond with your babies. Maltese do have the most soulful eyes I believe I have ever seen. Maybe some of you have some"touching centimental pictures" that you could share of your babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dian, Here's what I mean when I say Catcher stares "lovingly" at me... 

I was at my dressing table facing away from him and I turned around and this is what I saw.









[attachment=22304:attachment]

Another time I was at my kitchen desk on the computer and turned around and there he was again....









[attachment=22305:attachment]


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=373756
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is unconditional love







Dian


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hi Dian, Here's what I mean when I say Catcher stares "lovingly" at me...
> 
> I was at my dressing table facing away from him and I turned around and this is what I saw.
> 
> ...


 



































That look is pure love! Thank YOU so very much for sharing those photos with us.

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I love Luci so much...there are so many reasons. I love her quirky personality and how she demands her chicken treat after anything grooming related... I love how sometimes she is laying down on her snuggle ball and she just stares at me with her beautiful baby eyes and I really feel her sending rays of love to me...I wonder what she is thinking sometimes when she is looking at me. I love how when i'm on the couch watching tv and I get up to go to the bathroom, and when I open the door (when i'm done lol) I see her laying right by the door waiting for me to be finished...and at night, when I am about to fall asleep, how she curls her body touching mine and falls asleep.......... Maltese love is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

There are so many reasons why I love Mia. I love that she is always full of so much energy and that she loves to give me kisses!! I love that she has to kiss me before bed and smiles at me when she looks at me. I love that she loves to lay with me and watch Lifetime on the weekends and that she has her very own braty personality. I love how she runs sprints around the house and then wants to relax! I love every tiny thing she does! She really is my best friend!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm with Mary Ann. I used to get so embarassed when people thought how silly I was because I talked to my dogs. Now I think I'd rather talk to them than most humans. I adore them and they pretend to adore me..haha. The only thing I can do without is nostril cleaning from Toy and ear licks from Cosy. That never did turn me on. LOL!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I'm with Mary Ann. I used to get so embarassed when people thought how silly I was because I talked to my dogs. Now I think I'd rather talk to them than most humans. I adore them and they pretend to adore me..haha. The only thing I can do without is nostril cleaning from Toy and ear licks from Cosy. That never did turn me on. LOL![/B]



HAHA! Mia does that too!! Its so gross! And it never fails, after they do it, they think they have to kiss you!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i think one of the buttercup's most endearing traits is that she truly believes that we all are here to adore her. everywhere she goes, she greets every person, every dog, and if someone walks by without stopping, she turns to look at me as if to say, "um, excuse me, do they not KNOW???" and she'll run after them to "say" to them "um hello!!!! i'm DOWN HERE!!! i'm kind of short, certainly you just didn't see me down here! i know you didnt mean to ignore me! it's okay! pet me NOW!"








the automatic doors at petsmart magically open when she gets there. she really thinks it's JUST FOR HER. and bless her heart, i'll let her









i love that she's so happy-go-lucky. nothing really bothers her. she's always adapted to our crazy life with no problems. (whew!) i love just how silly she is, she's just a buttercup, and that's all she needs to be.

i love her inquisitive nature. i love how she "babies" certain toys like Piggy or Woobie. she will sit and "mouth" them forEVER. and she sometimes gets so involved that her tail starts wagging; it's all i can do to just sit and watch quietly, for fear of causing her to stop!

i love that she trusts me completely and implicitly. she knows her momma wont drop her, let her fall, let her get hurt by another doggie/human, and she knows i will move her if she rolls over for belly rubs too close to the edge of the bed









i never knew what the phrase "heart dog" meant until i got her










ann marie and the "dont let her fool you. we have a deal. she gives me peanut butter. i don't breathe on her while she sleeps. simple as that." buttercup (who doesnt believe that at ALL)


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I love that in Bella's eyes, the more body fat a person has the better pillows they make, therefore increasing their value to her exponentially.

I love that in Bella's eyes, napping is a sport. If you nap with her you win, if you keep her awake, you lose.

I love that she doesn't like to get dirty outside and that she runs away from bugs. These are shared traits between us.

I love that she doesn't want the TV remote, and she likes the ceiling fan on. She's the only one who likes the fan as much as me. 

I love that no matter what mood I'm in, how broke I am, or what my plans are for the day, she wants to stick right by my side.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I love the sweet good morning kisses, the ecstatic greetings when I come home, the eyes that are so expressive I can read them, the way they want & need to be near me at all times. I love the softness & sweet smell of them, the sweet liplicks, snuggles & how happy they make me. I love how Boo won't go to bed at night without me or get out of bed in the morning without me. I love how Hannah snuggles under my chin. I love how loved they make me feel.[/B]


Since my poor ole' Frosty doesn't do most of these things anymore, but did for all the other years, I will speak from the past.

You said it just right.


----------

